# looking for new sub EQ to be released soon....



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

I recall reading about a sub eq that is going to be released soon. There was a thread on the shack here where everyone was trying to get the designer to come here or something. I've decided that I suck and can't use REW (just can't figure it out) and this EQ I read about looks promising but I forget the name of it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That would be the "Woofer Widget".

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-subwoofers/7361-woofer-widget.html


----------



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

that's the one! Thanks.


----------

